# Battlefield 2142 Crash at Startup



## Mongooseman (May 22, 2008)

*Model:*HP Pavillion dv9700t laptop
*O/S:* Windows Vista Home Premium 32-bit SP1
*Video:* GeForce 8600M GS
*Sound:* Realtek High Definition Audio
*RAM:* 3 GB
*CPU:* Windows: Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU T9300 @ 2.50GHz
*Motherboard:* Quanta 30CB
*Hard Drives:* 2 120 GB SATA drives

When I try to run Battlefield 2142, the splash screen displaying the title and a walker appears; the screen goes blank; then it returns to the desktop with a "BF2142.exe has stopped working" message. I meet the minimum system requirements, and it works on my mom's laptop (which is similar to mine spec-wise, although not as powerful) and my old computer (which was much less powerful than this one). I've tried a number of things, including uninstalling/reinstalling the game several times (even cleaning the registry before reinstallation), updating my video and sound drivers, re-updating my video and sound drivers, checking for spyware and viruses, closing background processes, and updating DirectX. None of these things have worked. I then searched EA's support website and the internet as a whole (via Google) for a solution, and nothing proposed has worked. I finally tried contacting EA's support team directly, but I couldn't send my question for some reason. 

I've been through the standard steps and tried everything I or anyone else online (that I've seen) could imagine, and I'm getting exhausted. Any help? I have the dxdiag file handy if it'll be helpful.

Also, a few other irregularities I've noticed:
--When I install the game, at the end it tried to update DirectX, then shows a message saying that DirectX could not be installed, to please make sure DirectX 9.0c or later is installed. I've updated DirectX to the latest version, but no change was produced.

--One solution I found online was to switch to WinXP compatibility mode, and that produced an error message saying to insert the disc, while the disc was inserted. The disc has no smudges or scratches, and it works fine during installation.

--When I install the patch, it goes through the installation process multiple times before finally saying, "The patch has been installed!" However, when I start the game, the tab on the task bar still says Version 1.09.79.


----------



## kensil811 (Jun 19, 2008)

Hello Mongooseman, I see that you may have been waiting quite a while for an answer.
I had the same problem, and all it took for me to fix it was to go to the desktop shortcut's properties, then compatibility, and check "Run as Administrator"
Try and see if it works for you.


----------



## Mongooseman (May 22, 2008)

Thank you for the response. I have tried that, as well as turning off UAC altogether, but it didn't fix anything.


----------



## gooffeeOne (Jun 30, 2008)

I have a similar problem... Except I had bf2142 running fine with my old CRT monitor. I recently moved the PC to a LCD, and I suspect the cause of this crash is the default resolution that the game is requesting. If I recall correctly, it's 1280x960 (or something like that). If your LCD doesn't support that rez, I think it'll crash. Try forcing the resolution by including "+szx <X resolution> +szy <Y resolution>" in the command line (right click the shortcut to edit the properties -- it's in the "run" field). Put in supported widths/heights of your LCD in the "resolution" spots I noted. For example: " +szx 1280 +szy 1024" for a "normal" square LCD.

I will try this tonight to see if that'll help... I can't promise I'll check this forum again... I signed up just to post this reply. :smile:


----------



## gooffeeOne (Jun 30, 2008)

OK - figured out my problem was not the command line resolutions... The problem is with the default resolution settings in your "profiles" directory. Open up the "video.con" files in all your 2142 profiles directories and make sure that the resolution/refresh settings are supported by your LCD panel. In my case, I had it set to "1280 960 75" which is [email protected] My panel did not support that refresh rate (it's a TV). Changing it to "1280 1024 60" did the trick for me. You have to change the "default" profile settings as well.


----------



## godfather526_ (Aug 16, 2008)

Hi, im having the exact same problem. Im trying to resolve it by fixing the resolution issue(which i believe is the right solutions). But when i go into profiles to change it the folder is empty. Help?


----------



## Runswitscissorz (May 15, 2011)

Funny how temperamental these BF series games are. I'm running Windows Vista 64bit on a Quad Core processor with a television also used as my monitor. It's an LCD 32' and I forced all the resolutions possible trying to get these games to work. 

Battlefield 2 seems to run alright on a lower resolution but BF 2142 cant get passed startup. It crashes every time within 2 seconds of startup. Sure would like to play these games again.:4-dontkno


----------

